# 7A28-6000 Alien New Arrival. Nos With Tags!



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

Just arrived today and looking 100% NOS and brand new with tags as the seller described. Here's a couple of quick without good light shots.



















The watch works perfectly BUT the Bezel is out of position as can be seen in the photo! I have tried to move it around but it seems stuck where it is, I really don't want to be removing it to put it right. I don't want to put even the slightest mark on this beauty!









Does anyone know if the Bezel should turn (I think it should) and if yes is it Bidirectional?

The serial no. dates this as a 1984 Watch and I'm wondering if the Bezel has just got stuck after being out of position and in storage for 26 years and just needs a little extra help to get moving!









I have googled abit but can't find the answer to this one!







Any help much appreciated..................


----------



## whatmeworry (Aug 28, 2010)

Can't help you on the bezel I'm afraid, but that is a great looking Seiko.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

i'd agree with you it should turn - i dont know how the direction it would turn, but from my experience i'd say it should AT LEAST turn anticlockwise, I've never had a watch with a moving bezel that hasn't turned that way....

wouldn't want to guarantee it tho :lookaround:


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

sparrow441 said:


> i'd agree with you it should turn - i dont know how the direction it would turn, but from my experience i'd say it should AT LEAST turn anticlockwise, I've never had a watch with a moving bezel that hasn't turned that way....
> 
> wouldn't want to guarantee it tho


Agree, it looks like it should turn! I just don't want to force it and can't think why it could be so tight!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

how much was that beauty?

You should get somebody to pop the bezel off and have a look..it'd drive me mad!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Paul66 said:


> Just arrived today and looking 100% NOS and brand new with tags as the seller described.


Paul.

Was that the recent eBay auction where the seller had repeated his listing 5 times ? :huh:

Or did he actually have 5 of them ?  Either way, that was dumb move on his part.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

> 7A28-6000 *Alien* New Arrival.


BTW, Paul - that's a 'Bishop' rather than an 'Alien'.









Watch the watch - and the knife trick:


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Paul66 said:
> 
> 
> > Just arrived today and looking 100% NOS and brand new with tags as the seller described.
> ...


Yes Paul, spot on! If he had five I do not know but he definitly had one! He must have had atleast two as the one he photographed for the listings has a different serial to mine.

And yes what a dumb move (FOR HIM) listing all five together!

Here's my ended listing....

http://cgi.ebay.co.u...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Kindly ended early by the seller after my offer of a buy it now!









And yes Paul you are right it's a Bishop! And the Bezel is now moving very stiffly in both directions but moving!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

minkle said:


> how much was that beauty?
> 
> You should get somebody to pop the bezel off and have a look..it'd drive me mad!


Mike, I have the Bezel moving now but it's very hard going! I'll play with it some more and see if it loosens before removing it! As to how much I paid, have a look at two of the four other identical ended listings for the watch to get an idea of what these sell for! I didn't pay any more for my one!!

http://cgi.ebay.co.u...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.co.u...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Paul66 said:


> Mike, I have the Bezel moving now but it's very hard going! I'll play with it some more and see if it loosens before removing it! As to how much I paid, have a look at two of the four other identical ended listings for the watch to get an idea of what these sell for! I didn't pay any more for my one!!


Is it clicking round or is it smooth?

I'd be pleased with that, i thought you'd have paid more.


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

minkle said:


> Paul66 said:
> 
> 
> > Mike, I have the Bezel moving now but it's very hard going! I'll play with it some more and see if it loosens before removing it! As to how much I paid, have a look at two of the four other identical ended listings for the watch to get an idea of what these sell for! I didn't pay any more for my one!!
> ...


It's clicking but very stiff to move. I have rotated it 360Â° but have given up due to having too many blisters on the fingers! LOL


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Well done Paul :thumbsup: that looks fantastic, I saw those on eBay but couldn't get my head round the seller listing all of them together, so chickened out. I have been after one for a while now.

About the bezel - I would use a small amount of washing up liquid or baby oil between the bezel and case, then keep turning the bezel - I am sure it is just dirt in there.

Regards

Derek


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its a great price, Im surprised , Ive seen average ones go for lots more than this over the years...


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

jasonm said:


> Its a great price, Im surprised , Ive seen average ones go for lots more than this over the years...


Thanks Jason, I thought it was a good deal!



LuvWatch said:


> Well done Paul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers Derek, I'll give the washing up liquid a try







I hope it's just dirt, I really don't want to be taking it off. Not sure I've ever removed a Bezel without leaving a mark no matter how small!

I know what you mean about the sellers listings, I couldn't get my head around them but took a chance after a few messages between us. I think he had the five, it's a shame you didn't get one! Hopefully it wont be too long before another one comes on!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Lucky bugger, that looks like a display case collectible. Display it with, say, an Alien Queen figurine. 

Or a "Design by Giugiaro, Time by Seiko" placard.


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Be careful using washing up liquid. It's corrosive, so make sure you wash all traces of it away.


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

clockworks said:


> Be careful using washing up liquid. It's corrosive, so make sure you wash all traces of it away.


Will do. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Synthetic oil is good as it doesn't rot rubber.

Mike


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

Problem now sorted







I used four drops of Anchor Watch Oil carefully dripped onto the base of the bezel. I then held the watch at an angle to let the oil run under the bezel and then forced it around. After a couple of rotations it completely freed and is now rotating and clicking perfectly









Thanks for the advice and when I get time and good light I will take a few more pics


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Paul66 said:


> If he had five I do not know but he definitly had one!
> 
> He must have had at least two as the one he photographed for the listings has a different serial to mine.
> 
> And yes what a dumb move (FOR HIM) listing all five together!


I wondered how long it would be before they started filtering back onto the Bay at inflated prices. :lookaround:

Do you reckon item # 280622181856 is one from that batch of 5 ? :huh:


----------



## Paul66 (Oct 8, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> I wondered how long it would be before they started filtering back onto the Bay at inflated prices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Paul I do!

I was also wondering how long until three of these atleast found their way back on the bay as one buyer had bought three of the five!









I didn't see this one come on but it has made the seller a big fat profit that's for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!

I wish now I'd bought em all when I had the chance!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Moustachio said:
> 
> 
> > talking of bishops
> ...


.... and yet another: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Seiko-7A28-6030t-Bishop-Chronograph-/170632878695?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item27ba831a67#ht_500wt_950 - same asking price *$399*, but a different eBay seller.



> Seiko 'Bishop' Chronograph in very good to excellent condition.
> 
> No scratches on the crystal. There are some very small dings on the bezel insert.
> 
> ...


But that stuck bezel on these seems to be a common problem. :lookaround:


----------

